# Electric Blue Clams



## Guest

when i bought my electric blue clam for my reef tank, i was told that we needed to prop it on top of a rock, about 3/4 of the way to the top so that it could get more light. however, i always see clams on the sand bottom when i look at other reef tanks at our local fish stores, in magazines, etc. is it necessary for the clam to be this close to the top and on rocks or can i put it in the sand where it is safe and will not be able to fall down?


----------



## redpaulhus

Depends on the species of clam - some do better on hard substrates, some on sand.

I don't have my copy of Fenner/Calfo's Inverts with me here, or I'd be able to fill in details (I always forget which prefer which).


----------



## Guest

anyone else know anything?


----------



## hail_sniper

the clam will "grab" onto the rock in time, so dont worry too much about it falling, it really depends if the clam requires light more than food on the placement, just make sure you feed the tankj with plankton daily so i cant get fed well


----------



## Guest

he has been grabbing on, but he still manages to fall. and i feed him phytoplankton every other day.


----------



## redpaulhus

sorry, I meant to get back to you sooner - according to WWM :


> _Tridacna derasa, Tridacna squamosa, _and _Tridacna gigas_ are best placed on sandy substrate, whereas _Tridacna crocea _and _Tridacna maxima _should be placed in the rock work. Take notice of the currents in your aquarium, because most Tridacnid clams do not like strong water movement. Tridacna maxima and Tridacnid crocea can tolerate relatively stronger currents.


http://www.wetwebmedia.com/ca/cav1i3/Clam_care/Clam_care.htm


----------



## Guest

thanks very much!


----------

